# Force a resolution in warcraft 3



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

How do i set a resolution while not ingame in warcraft 3? because i cant set it from ingame and i cant find any help on there site.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

on this game im not 100% for sure.look for its config file usually in my documents under my games,or in the program files for the game.anyway when you find it look for height and width aka screensize.if its 1024x768 now just change those numbers to what ya want it to be.close the document it will ask if you want to save change hit yes,and your done.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be one in there :4-dontkno .


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

there is one somewhere im sure.hopefully someone with that game will jump in here,and tell ya where to look.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok thanks i will wait  .


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Aswell does anyone know the ports to F.E.A.R i need to port forward the game so i can play online.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

TCP & UDP Ports 27888 

If you're using GameSpy to play online........
6667 (IRC)
3783 (Voice)
27900 (Master Server UDP Heartbeat)
28900 (Master Server List Request)
29900 (GP Connection Manager)
29901 (GP Search Manager)
13139 (Custom UDP Pings)
6515 (Dplay UDP)
6500 (Query)


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I found this at *http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Widescreen_Resolutions_(WSXGA)#Warcraft_III_and_World_of_Warcraft* which explains how to edit the user.reg file to allow widescreen resolutions.

These settings are for 1680x1050
*[Software\\Blizzard Entertainment\\Warcraft III\\Video] ...
"resheight"=dword:0000041a
"reswidth"=dword:00000690*

Open user.reg in Notepad and change the resheight and reswidth values to the resolution you want (hex not decimal), save it as user.reg (not user.txt) then click the saved file to enter its new values into the registry.

Examples
1024x768: 00000400 x 00000300
1152x864: 00000480 x 00000360
1280x1024: 00000500 x 00000400
1600x1200: 00000640 x 000004b0
1920x1440: 00000780 x 000005a0
2560x1600: 00000a00 x 00000640


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks koala i will get into it now.

No hope i can't find a user.reg file anywhere I'm going to see if the patch will do the trick.


----------

